# Afraid to bulk...



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

At the moment I weigh about 11.5 stone, no idea of my body fat but I can see my abs so it's relatively low. After 3 months of ridiculously low calories (1800) to cut for my holiday I had it in my mind that I was going to bulk up. For the past 2 or so months I've consumed around 3000 calories and seen very little gains in strength or size. My problem is that I'm still stuck in a cutting mind frame. I'm tracking calories to make sure I don't go over 3000, and not to make sure I'm getting enough in. This is mainly because I'm scared of putting on too much fat and having to through the same gruelling cut of this year. Anyone else suffered from the same and how did you over-come it? Thanks.


----------



## JAS12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Can't add any help I'm afraid as I'm a beginner, but kind of a similar situation. I went on a lads holiday a couple of weeks ago and joined the gym 3 months beforehand, it helped a lot I'm terms of definition and fat loss but I pretty much weigh the same now as I did then, maybe 1-2kg more, but I too was afraid over going all out and walking down the Ibiza beach with a flabby stomach.

Now it's been and gone I would like to bulk up, but I'm going to try and do it clean, from what I've read if the diet is spot on the fat gains will be very little provided I stick to the diet and train well. And could always up the cardio I guess if I notice differences


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Just do it. I easily went from 9,7 to 11 as a beginner. After my Hol cut I was at 11,7. I then made a decision. Bulk! I'm now at 13,4. The best decision I could have made!

You're gonna put on fat. I have. It happens. It's winter. You are too small imo to not bulk. Just get some size on you over the winter months dude. You don't put on as much fat as you'd think. You put size on all over. Get bulking up laddo


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

I hear you mate, I was on a continuous bulk for a few years and managed to get to 86kg. Realised that i was carrying too much bf and decided to cut to 11/12% bf. Now at 73kg and feel much better but it was an extreme effort alright. I'm the same in that i'm nearly afraid to take in too much cals in case i lose all the definition i worked so hard to get. I've got a journal up where i am trying to bulk as cleanly as possible. Are you natty mate?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Weigh yourself consistently, ie. in the morning before you've eaten anything so it's as accurate as possible, aim for about 0.5kgs increase a week, if you see no gains one week, then just increase your kcals by 250 a day.

Aim for a 3-4kg increase by december, and if you think you've put on to much fat go on a 3-4 week cut throughout Dec and then get back on bulking for the new year.

It's gotta be done mate, good luck :thumb:


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

whatever you do, if you have visable abs...DONT lose them, one of the hardest things in this game is getting them back again.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

justin case said:


> whatever you do, if you have visable abs...DONT lose them, one of the hardest things in this game is getting them back again.


Why's that?

Surely if you've done it once, it can't be that hard to do it again?


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Why's that?
> 
> Surely if you've done it once, it can't be that hard to do it again?


yeah it's easy if you are young and have a high metabolism, the older you get the harder it gets to shift belly fat.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

justin case said:


> whatever you do, if you have visable abs...DONT lose them, one of the hardest things in this game is getting them back again.


Total crap.

OP you are 11.5 stone and afraid to bulk? Is Justin Bieber afraid he is too rugged and manly too?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

justin case said:


> yeah it's easy if you are young and have a high metabolism, the older you get the harder it gets to shift belly fat.


I'm 51 and can shift body fat no problem:confused1:

If you won't bulk at 11.5 stone you have nowhere left to go...


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Mingster said:


> I'm 51 and can shift body fat no problem:confused1:
> 
> If you won't bulk at 11.5 stone you have nowhere left to go...


i wish i was you...i bulked on 2 stone 8 months ago and now i'm having a right nightmare trying to shift it.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

justin case said:


> i wish i was you...i bulked on 2 stone 8 months ago and now i'm having a right nightmare trying to shift it.


Just do it. Positive thinking will take you half way there:thumbup1:


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

i wouldnt worry too much about calories yes they are a good way to measure but if your not gaining size are you eating enough good quality lean protein sources regularly are you eating lo gi carbs to fuel your workouts?try to avoid to many empty calories as they fill you up but dont offere any nutritional value im not saying dont cheat i cheat pretty much daily lol but aslong as im sticking my outline for diet whilst bulking a choclolate bar in the evening wont hurt imo


----------

